# Update from zamora



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Since several of you have inquired about my health I figured it's just easier to start a thread and I thank you for your concern, it means more than you can ever know!

I have been back to work for a month now. Yes, I went back waaay too soon but now that I'm here there is no going back. People, listen when the Doctors say take 4-6 weeks off. There are reasons for it. That being said, the hip is doing pretty well actually. I had taken off 4 weeks from PT due to the second surgery and built up some scar tissue that we are working on loosening up and it's feeling better all the time. I'm still walking with a cane and still get tired easily but I'm getting there!

Hysterectomies bite the big one, that is the one I should have stayed home for a couple more weeks at least. I'm having a very difficult time recovering from that one and it's not fun at all but I will persevere. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks, things will take a real positive turn.

Thanks again for checking up on me. Hopefully if the weather lets us, we are planning on 'winterizing' the coop. I do get around well enough to help a little with that one.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad to hear


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Glad to her you are improving, We are hardest on ourselves usually and push too hard rather than taking time to heal properly. Hope your progress continues smoothly! I feel you on the weather, we have settled into a rain pattern that seems to be designed to prevent the completion of our coop. I have no doubt it it were done we would have nothing but sunny days lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good to hear you're on the mend, Zamora. Now that hubby can't do manual labor and is 71, and there's stuff I need help with, I am glad we have a handyman on call. I do need help getting some stuff done like fencing in 1/2 an acre that's just sitting there. When I get my UV, at least I can drag the area that the weeds are 5 feet tall. Maybe make a track around the perimeter for if I ever need to get my horse home.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having those birds are helping with your rehab. Just keep telling yourself that and before you know it you'll be doing marathons. 

I can see the rehab being slow for the hip, that's a big deal. Even bigger than the hysterectomy. I did go back to work after two weeks after my hysterctomy but I was much younger than I am now and followed doctor's orders to the letter.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I took the full 6 weeks off after my hysterectomy and so glad I did. I do a lot of pulling beds and people to and from surgery.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a desk job. Was told to lift nothing heavier than I could lift from a sitting position. Not sure what weight he thought that would be but it was probably heavier than he expected. 

I just remembered he told me he didn't want me driving to release me back to work just yet. The look on my face must have said something to him because he asked, did someone drive you here? Uh, no. No one said I wasn't supposed to. That's when he said OK, two weeks.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I have a desk job but for some reason, the pain from the hysterectomy is not getting better at a rate that I am happy with. LOL I'm not a weenie when it comes to pain but dang, I wasn't expecting to be hurting this bad for this long!

Hip nerves are beginning to wake up and attempt regeneration which is always exciting especially when they are pretending to be auditioning for the Trans Siberian Orchestra at one am! 

Fun times. Oh well, beats the heck out of the alternative.


----------

